# What's the weirdest gift you ever got?



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

What's the most unusual gift you ever got?

For me...fossilized dinosaur dung.  A patient brought it to me at work.  I think it's still sitting on my desk there, buried under a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Danielleqlee (Jun 21, 2010)

A big quartz wand with various polished rocks attached to it. Yup...a wand.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

A sundial. On a wristwatch made by Fossil.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

A santa stuck in a chimney (or was it an igloo). All that stuck out was his back end and legs, and when you pushed the button it said stupid things and kicked its creepy legs.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll admit I got someone a rock one year.

I had a boyfriend once, and I asked him what he wanted for Christmas, and he wouldn't give me any ideas.  Finally he said, "I don't know.  You can get me a rock and write 'rock' on it and I won't mind."

So I did.  

He laughed so hard when he opened his gift box.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

My husband and I started dating a couple of weeks before Christmas. His Christmas present to me was a huge box with a "grill" inside.




Vianka


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> My husband and I started dating a couple of weeks before Christmas. His Christmas present to me was a huge box with a "grill" inside.
> 
> Vianka


And you married him! 

When i was a kid, my best friend had a really stupid step dad and she brought my birthday gift into school and he had just wrapped and wrapped it in strong tape that i just couldnt get into. I eventually did get into it but i cant remember what the gift was. Other than stupid wrapping, i cant think of any weird gifts really.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

For my wedding many years ago I received a cutting board in the shape of a pig.  I actually liked it once I got over the idea that someone would actually give that as a wedding gift.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

> A sundial. On a wristwatch made by Fossil.


I gave that to my son for Christmas one year!

The weirdest thing I ever got for Christmas was a little box decorated with flowers and cat pictures and inside was a poem about my cat, Vinny, along with a suggestion to save the box to put Vinny's ashes in when he finally died. My 2 youngest daughters gave it to me as a joke. They were always kidding me about my cat because he was so old and I kept saying he'd live forever. Sadly, he did not.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> A sundial. On a wristwatch made by Fossil.


I have that! The gnomon broke off though. I actually bought it when I was on a trip in Venezuela. Everyone else was buying up all the cheap gold and I bought some Fossil sundial wristwatch I coulda probably gotten cheaper in the states. I'll need to see if I can find it and glue it back on.

As for weird gifts... I once got a giant hand sewn purple and white polka-dotted Loch Ness Monster. And an Eeyore made out of a pine cone...


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> A santa stuck in a chimney (or was it an igloo). All that stuck out was his back end and legs, and when you pushed the button it said stupid things and kicked its creepy legs.


Hey, it beats fossilized dinosaur dung.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> I have that! The gnomon broke off though. I'll need to see if I can find it and glue it back on.


I had my Husband return it and buy a Fossil watch with a similiar face. I KNEW I would break it.

Here's a similiar one on Ebay if you're interested.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200540358064&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I once received a black, furry, three-dimensional gorilla face that apparently hangs on the wall for Christmas once.  I'm still appalled every time I see it.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I received a doll.  Made out of kitchen towels.  From my Dad.  Sigh.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I received a Milli-Vanilli tape when I was 9, and a few years AFTER they had been exposed as frauds.


----------



## heara (Oct 28, 2010)

My parents gave me an Amway kit for my 18th birthday. Yep, a box of soap and detergents. (And no, I did not sign up under them   )


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

A book and audio tape on yoga from my brother. I've never been into yoga, nor have I ever expressed an interest in yoga. That one just came from left field.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

My husband and I live outside of Chicago (in the far north suburbs)- my mother-in-law lives in Phoenix.  She LOVES garage sales and is always looking to find Chicago souvenier type stuff (because obviously we can't get stuff with "Chicago" written all over it locally- and really want lots of stuff that says "Chicago" on it- lol)

One year we received a BIG box and a card that said that she had come across this and just KNEW we needed to own it.... she was VERY excited...
It turned out to be this very odd stool- it was made to look like the "legs" of a football player and the seat cushion was fabric with the Chicago Bears logo.  The ONE time my husband sat on it, I almost died laughing- it looked like he "sat" on a person (trying to figure out how to say that delicately) and all you could see were the legs.... it went into the Goodwill pile shortly after Christmas


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My brother and his wife only buy food gifts for Christmas for my mother, other brother and me from Southern Seasons (Chapel Hill).  Two years ago I received from them a very small treasure chest that had square caramels in it.  Turned out to be a mistake.  On Christmas day, he asked me (on the phone, since we don't spend Christmas with them) how I liked the tea.  I told him what I received.  He called the store and they sent me the tea (nothing to get excited over, but it made more sense than the caramels chest ($6)).  Last year they sent me another food gift from SS, but I don't even remember what it was; it was so bad.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I hate to admit that I am actually intrigued by that watch and a couple of others linked there. For $11.00 it would be a nice conversation piece. I have a sundial  necklace - would complete the look?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Not sure I can come up with any I've received but I CAN come up with a couple I have given.

A few years before we were married I gave my future wife a oven light bulb for her birthday.
And a few years after we were married I gave her a hot water heater, also for her birthday.

BOTH at her REQUEST! 

She could not figure out how to get the burnt out bulb out of her oven so when asked what she wanted for her birthday she requested that -- I complied and replaced the bulb for her (there was also a little sparkly something for her neck included too -- I ain't crazy!!)  

Those few years later we had four of us getting ready in the morning and because of work and school start times she was the last one to get ready and was always getting cold baths -- she asked for and I replaced a functioning hot water heater with a much larger capacity one -- and made her one VERY happy lady!!  Again, though, I must confess there was another little sparkly thing that went along with it!  I have found that a sparkly a year keep her very happy!


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I never cared for getting Christmas stuff for Christmas.  I could never use it until next year, anyway.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> Not sure I can come up with any I've received but I CAN come up with a couple I have given.
> 
> A few years before we were married I gave my future wife a oven light bulb for her birthday.
> And a few years after we were married I gave her a hot water heater, also for her birthday.
> ...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I once received a black, furry, three-dimensional gorilla face that apparently hangs on the wall for Christmas once. I'm still appalled every time I see it.


Waaaaait.... You still have it on your wall?


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

At least you all got objects! My weirdest gift came from a fellow student many years ago in a Russian history class. He gave me a beautifully gift-wrapped package for my birthday which contained ..... a xerox copy of his handwritten notes for a paper he was writing about Lenin!  (In case you're wondering, I no longer have these notes. Nor am I in touch with this comrade.)


----------



## Luke King (Nov 4, 2010)

When I was a boy, about seven or eight, I got a toy lolly (candy) store from my Auntie. It had a shop front with windows, compartments full of lollies and a set of scales to weigh with. There wasn't anything strange about the present, but for the same Christmas my Auntie gave my brother, aged ten, a pair of socks.

I shared my present with him, but didn't get a sock in return.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Luke King said:


> When I was a boy, about seven or eight, I got a toy lolly (candy) store from my Auntie. It had a shop front with windows, compartments full of lollies and a set of scales to weigh with. There wasn't anything strange about the present, but for the same Christmas my Auntie gave my brother, aged ten, a pair of socks.
> 
> I shared my present with him, but didn't get a sock in return.


When I was 15 and my sister was 12, we had the winner year from our grandparents. I thought that the tape series entitled "Where There's A Will, There's An A!" that I received after getting an A- on one chemistry test was bad, until I saw my sister's gift: a prescription for acne medicine. Those grandparents weren't very nice.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

My husband and I received an abalone shell as a wedding gift.


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

When I was working as a librarian in a tech school, I did a favor for a part time faculty member, and she rewarded me with one of her art projects.

It is a troll doll, holding a sign that says I love you.  But it's been painted in sparkly nail polish and permanent markers to have a heart tattoo, a butt crack, a face on its belly with a beard that goes where the pubic hair would be (if trolls had that) and enormous white teeth.

It reminds me of that doll in that Karen Black movie from the 70's.  If you've seen the movie, you know what I mean.

But I'm afraid to throw it away.  It looks like it would crawl out of the garbage and end up back on my desk the next day.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm also modern all the way, my house is "comfortable modern" as I call it, with dark wood and dark red all over the place. I'm a very minimal decorator, I can't stand decorative clutter.    
As a wedding gift from my husband's aunt, we got this horribly hideous pink flower teapot.  Her sister gave us a country style decorative birdhouse.  Both of thess people have been to my house...and still felt these were good wedding presents.  

Oh yeah!  For my 18th birthday my mom gave me a coat rack.  Seriously.  She said I could hang all of the clothes I kept on the floor on it  .  It turned out it was NOT a joke!  (My birthday is on the 23rd, my mother told me yesterday she had a great idea for me....oh boy!)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Christine Merrill said:


> It reminds me of that doll in that Karen Black movie from the 70's. If you've seen the movie, you know what I mean.


I remember it well. It is still a favorite of mine.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

for my wedding, a good family friend gave DH and I 1 sleeping bag and a dutch oven (w/ legs and a flat lid w/ a upward rim). That was odd, but a whole lot better than the 5 waffle makers and 3 George Foreman grills we got.

That same year, for our 1st Christmas together, DH put his hindquarters in the fire. He had gotten me a kitchen aid mixer (and I knew b/c I was in the room when he showed a coworker the website he ordered it from and I accidently saw) and I was super stoked. I unwrapped the box and everyone could see I was excited (it became a running gag for a while that when I was asked what color my new mixer was, I screeched "It's cobalt blue!"). I opened the box only to find DH had played a joke on me (one of those family traditions you don't find out about until it happens) and he had made a toy mixer and weighted it down and put it in the box. Needless to say, I was not happy and he knew it (it was probably not a good idea to do this in front of your new in laws either). I got my HEA though. He had bought me the mixer and it was @ his mom's house. And no one ever played a practical joke on me again.

The weirdest gift I have ever received, was a


Spoiler



nightie


 from an old high school teacher. She said, "I only wore it once, but I remember the occasion well". Ick, Ick, and triple Ick! I took it, politely thanked her and promptly "lost" it. I did tell DH (DF at the time) about it and he got a good laugh, but then requested he never see me in it.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Several Christmases ago I opened a box to find this:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5165571078/[/url

I was quite literally speechless. I don't like knick knacks, I'm not into cowboys or iron art... I mean on every conceivable level this is the worst Christmas present ever. He truly thought this was fabulous. We still laugh about this.

However...you'd think he'd learn a lesson, but no. Three years ago I got this:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5165570004/[/url

Again, speechless. Again, my husband thinks this is the coolest thing ever. We were driving to some friends house the next day and I brought it to show them and I was holding it in my lap. As we were headed down their dirt road, another couple we know was headed out. We stopped to chat and I'm trying to hide the thing in the floorboard because I'm so embarrassed. The woman sees it and is excited: "Is that a jackelope? Where'd you get it, that's great." My husband is vindicated and all I can think is "What is _*wrong*_ with you people?"

But because I love my husband, this thing sits on the dining room table. His name is Mr. Wiggles. He's wearing a jaunty scarf for Fall. And he's actually a jack-a-pheas-alope.

We're going to Cancun for our Christmas present this year and I told him no other presents.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

drenfrow, I think yours is the funniest and craziest I've seen here.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Yup, I think you just trumped us all!  Those are two of the weirdest things I've ever seen.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

You should have seen him yesterday when I carried them outside to take pictures of them.  "What? What's happening? Why are the Cowboy and Mr. Wiggles being banished?"  Oh, if only... You can see the dogs in the one picture.  When Mr. Wiggles was first on the dining room table, the dogs kept sniffing around the table trying to see what was up there.  If you're familiar with the movie A Christmas Story (one of our favorites), you'll know the scene I'm talking about when the wife "accidentally" breaks the gawd-awful lamp the husband got as a "major award".  It was very tempting... "I don't know what happened, Lucy must have gotten up there, gosh honey, I'm so sorry..."  Sadly, I know he would have just ordered a replacement.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

drenfrow, it sounds like your Husband likes to buy presents that he thinks are unique. My Husband is like that too. I've gotten a lot of unusual gifts over the years, but nothing to compete with yours.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

sem said:


> I hate to admit that I am actually intrigued by that watch and a couple of others linked there. For $11.00 it would be a nice conversation piece. I have a sundial necklace - would complete the look?


Did you win the Fossil watch at Ebay?


----------



## Brooke (Jan 19, 2009)

My grandmother bought our family a 12" tall gurgling fish pitcher for Christmas last year.  She's 91.  And senile.  It's sitting on our sideboard in the dining room.  I chuckle every time I dust it.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Brooke said:


> My grandmother bought our family a 12" tall gurgling fish pitcher for Christmas last year. She's 91. And senile. It's sitting on our sideboard in the dining room. I chuckle every time I dust it.


_Please_ post a picture.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I just had to laugh at the jackalope.  I think that's the funniest one I've seen yet.


----------



## Kimble (Oct 29, 2010)

My brother once gave me a single pack slice of Spam for Christmas, accompanied by the script of the Monty Python Flying Circus Spam skit. 
I found a reason to give it back to him for birthday or christmas. He gave it back to me next time. I have it now, waiting until I go to a second hand bookshop and pick up a whole carton of Mills and Boon books. I plan on cutting the pages out of one book and inserting the Spam and putting that book in the middle of it all, then telling him there is something hidden that he has to go looking for.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

For years I've collected abstract African sandstone statues - love 'em to bits and got the first one from my older sister.  The engagement present my husband bought for me - a three-feet tall rattlesnake that he thought 'would look really cool with my collection'.  

Sadly the dog knocked if off the coffee table and smashed it beyond repair


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Kimble said:


> My brother once gave me a single pack slice of Spam for Christmas, accompanied by the script of the Monty Python Flying Circus Spam skit.
> I found a reason to give it back to him for birthday or christmas. He gave it back to me next time. I have it now, waiting until I go to a second hand bookshop and pick up a whole carton of Mills and Boon books. I plan on cutting the pages out of one book and inserting the Spam and putting that book in the middle of it all, then telling him there is something hidden that he has to go looking for.


We have a fruitcake, never opened, that has been making the rounds in my family since the mid-90's. Every year somebody gets it as a present, writes their name on the box then wraps it up and passes it on the next year.



traceya said:


> Sadly the dog knocked if off the coffee table and smashed it beyond repair


I read this to my husband, giver-of-cowboys-and-jackapheasalopes and he said he would love a three foot tall rattlesnake, then did an awesome imitation of your dog saying "What! I did what?!" And just so you know, if I get a rattlesnake sculpture for Christmas this year, I'm tracking you down...


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I think the jackalope is the coolest thing ever. 

I received earrings made of moose poop. 

They're nice and all, but I'm a lot more partial to garnets.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

stormhawk said:


> I think the jackalope is the coolest thing ever.
> 
> I received earrings made of moose poop.
> 
> They're nice and all, but I'm a lot more partial to garnets.


They might go well with the dinosaur dung.

What company would make earrings made out of moose poop, anyway?


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Holly A Hook said:


> They might go well with the dinosaur dung.
> 
> What company would make earrings made out of moose poop, anyway?


Now, I happen to think a coprolith would make a cool paperweight!

Moose poop earrings, pendants, swizzle sticks, and other moderately useful household items are a cottage industry in Alaska and Maine. Mine are from Alaska. The moose poops are coated in a sealant.

Yes, I was given the matching swizzle sticks.

I vacationed in Maine this year, and was, in fact, grateful that I didn't have to buy any moose poop themed items for myself, since that particular niche in my souvenir collection is already filled. Could have let it go empty, frankly, but they are quite the conversation piece.


----------

